# je n'aime pas faire du sport/de sport



## santpola

Bonjour, laquelle est correcte? Merci bien


----------



## matoupaschat

"Je n'aime pas faire *du* sport" = non è che mi dispiaccia lo sport (da spettatore), ma non mi piace farlo . "Je ne fais *pas de* (aucun) sport" = non faccio sport .
Ciao Santpola !


----------



## Ruminante

Credo sia utile aggiungere che la seconda frase oggetto della proposta, completa: "je n'aime pas faire *de *sport*" *non sarebbe corretta. 
Ciao, alla prossima


----------



## santpola

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## placestanislas

j'aime faire du sport, je fais du sport, je veux du lait, je mange du pain = phrases affirmatives

au contraire, dans les phrases négatives: 
je n'aime pas faire de sport, je ne fais pas de sport, je ne veux pas de lait, je ne mange pas de pain


----------



## matoupaschat

S'il est bien d'expliquer les règles générales, il ne faut quand même pas simplifier à l'extrême . 

D'accord pour dire : "je fais du sport" <== devient à la forme négative==> "je ne fais pas de sport", et "je ne fais pas du sport" , c'est faux !
Mais "j'aime faire du sport"  <== devient à la forme négative ==> "je n'aime pas faire du sport" car la négation porte sur le verbe aimer de la proposition principale, non sur le verbe faire de la subordonnée . 

Un petit extrait du "Bon usage" de Grevisse-Goosse, 54 c 2°, de Boeck-Duculot 2007, pour "assaisonner la salade" : 
*2°* Les articles indéfinis ou partitifs se maintiennent
• Si la phrase (ou le membre de phrase) a un sens positif : On ne fait pas d’omelette sans casser des œufs (prov. dans Ac. 2004, s. v. omelette). [= On casse nécessairement des œufs.] — N’avez-vous pas des amis pour vous défendre ? [= Vos amis devraient vous défendre.] — Le ne est explétif (cf. § 1023) : Est-ce que vous pouvez empêcher qu’on ne donne des sérénades à votre femme ? (Musset, Capr. de Mar., I, 2.) — L’anomalie même de l’histoire empêche qu’elle [= l’héroïne du récit] n’y attache de l’importance (Beauvoir, Deux. sexe, t. II, p. 49).​


----------



## placestanislas

Matoupaschat, la forme "je n'aime pas faire du sport" ne peut être acceptée que si la pharse se poursuit par une justification du genre "je n'aime pas faire du sport pour maigrir / je n'aime pas faire du sport sans être accompagné"


----------



## placestanislas

Matoupashat, je n'ai pas souligné une erreur, ne te sens pas offensé et ne sois pas si agressif! Ce forum n'est pas un étalage de connaissances mais un moyen fantastique d'entraide et de complément(s) d'informations. Mes sources sont les livres de grammaire française


----------



## placestanislas

étant professeur de linguistique française à l'université j'ai accès à de nombreuses ressources universitaires dont je ne vais pas la liste sur ce site, je ne crois pas que cet échange intéresse Santpola dans sa recherche de traduction....


----------



## Anaiss

placestanislas said:


> étant professeur de linguistique française à l'université j'ai accès à de nombreuses ressources universitaires dont je ne vais pas la liste sur ce site, je ne crois pas que cet échange intéresse Santpola dans sa recherche de traduction....



Citer la source des exemples est _*obligatoire *_pour le règles du forum, donc cela intéresse tout le monde.
Sinon, si les exemples sont personnels, il faut prendre ses responsabilités pour ce qu'on dit. Tout simplement.


----------



## brian

Vos sources sont toujours bienvenue (des fois même attendues et obligatoires). Aussi, chaque fil intéresse tous les membres du forum, pas seulement celui qui l'a créé. 

En ce qui concerne cette discussion-ci, je suis tenté à être d'accord avec placestanislas parce que je vois deux interprétations différentes pour l'un ou l'autre :

(1) Je n'aime pas faire du sport. = Ce que je n'aime pas faire, c'est faire du sport. (_faire du sport_ comme une action que je n'aime pas faire)

(2) Je n'aime pas faire de sport. = Je n'aime pas faire aucun sport, Il n'y a aucun sport que j'aime faire.

Il est même possible que la phrase numéro (2) permet la possibilité que, un jour, je trouverai un sport que j'aimerai faire, mais la phrase numéro (1) est plus générale et suggère que je n'aimerai jamais faire du sport, quoi qu'il soit le sport particulier. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## matoupaschat

Il y a un autre problème dont il faudrait tenir compte, c'est que dans la phrase proposée par Santpola, l'infinitif vient s'interposer entre "pas" et "de" et ce petit détail peut changer pas mal de choses, en tout cas, je crois, en grammaire moderne et progressive (à comprendre comme antonyme de _rétrograde_).
Mais il faut aussi reconnaître que ni *placestanislas* ni moi n'avons dit que les assertions de l'autre étaient fausses .

*Edit :*


Anaiss said:


> Citer la source des exemples est _*obligatoire *_pour le règles du forum, donc cela intéresse tout le monde.
> Sinon, si les exemples sont personnels, il faut prendre ses responsabilités pour ce qu'on dit. Tout simplement.


----------



## marieminou

en lisant vos échanges, je me suis dit que "je n'aime pas faire du sport" ne sonne pas correct.
j'ai demandé conseil à ma maman qui est professeur de français. Selon elle la forme commune serait "je n'aime pas faire de sport". 
Elle m'a par contre donné l'exemple suivant avec l'emploi de DU:
Je ne fais pas du sport pour maigrir mais parce que cela me permet de me détendre.


----------



## Ruminante

Je voudrais m'excuser car apparemment j'ai écrit plus haut quelque chose de faux dont je n'étais pas du tout sûre, que maintenant je n'arrive plus à changer, je voudrais donc me corriger:



Ruminante said:


> Credo sia utile aggiungere che la seconda frase oggetto della proposta, completa: "je n'aime pas faire *de *sport*" *non sarebbe corretta.


 
Merci à tous.

p.s. Cette discussion est intéressante, je pense la reprendre un jour pour m'y pencher avec attention car je n'ai pas encore bien compris (OT mais pas maintenant, c'est l'heure de la "sieste"!)


----------



## Anaiss

brian said:


> En ce qui concerne cette discussion-ci, je suis tenté à être d'accord avec placestanislas parce que je vois deux interprétations différentes pour l'un ou l'autre :
> 
> (1) Je n'aime pas faire du sport. = Ce que je n'aime pas faire, c'est faire du sport. (_faire du sport_ comme une action que je n'aime pas faire)
> 
> (2) Je n'aime pas faire de sport. = Je n'aime pas faire aucun sport, Il n'y a aucun sport que j'aime faire.
> 
> Il est même possible que la phrase numéro (2) permet la possibilité que, un jour, je trouverai un sport que j'aimerai faire, mais la phrase numéro (1) est plus générale et suggère que je n'aimerai jamais faire du sport, quoi qu'il soit le sport particulier. Qu'en pensez-vous?


Non essendo madrelingua non posso azzardare giudizi di accettabilità, però mi sembra una spiegazione plausibile.
 En googlant la version avec "du" est même plus fréquente par rapport à l'autre...
"...faire du sport"
"...faire de sport"


----------



## marieminou

j'ai regardé avec attention les 2 liens proposés par Anaiss et ils confirment l'emploi de DE. 
Pourquoi Anaiss dit-elle alors que la version avec DU est plus fréquente?


----------



## Anaiss

Ce que j'ai trouvé:
DU: 166.000 résultats
DE: 109.000 résultats

Si vous voulez, marieminou, vous pouvez vous adresser à moi directement...


----------



## marieminou

en reprenant ce que vous écrivez, Anaiss, il semble que vous optez pour une traduction plus fréquente et de ce fait correcte (?) avec DU. 
En lisant les liens fournis j'en comprends le contraire.


----------



## Anaiss

Cela n'était qu'un petit sondage sur l'usage des deux expressions sur Internet, pour donner quelques matériaux de discussion en plus aux natifs, je n'ai donné aucun jugement. 
Je suis désolée, j'ai vérifié les liens et ils sont exacts (au moins ici en Italie).. en tous cas il suffit de regarder la phrase écrite entre ".."
On pourrait attendre quelqu'un d'autre qui fasse la recherche de la France et voir les chiffres des résultats, ou si vous voulez bien les partager...


----------



## marieminou

Alors je n'ai pas bien interprété votre message...
En tout cas je n'ai jamais mis en doute l'exactitude des liens que vous avez proposés. 
Peut-être que beaucoup de personnes utilisent "DU" et publient leurs pensées sur le net sans que la forme soit correcte. Sur internet, il y a tant d"infos" à prendre et à laisser. Il semblerait que personne ne soit encore en mesure de garantir une réponse définitive et ultra-correcte pour cette traduction. A suivre...


----------



## brian

Les résultats de Google devraient être pareils par tout. Moi je suis au Québec et Google me donne les mêmes résultats (chiffres) que toi, Anaiss.

Cela dit, il faut faire attention quand on utilise Google comme arbitre : il faut descendre en bas de la page et cliquer sur la dernière page pour voir (1) combien de pages de résultats il y a et (2) combien de _vrais_ résultats il y a. En ce cas je vois...

DU : 8 pages, 77 résultats
DE : 3 pages, 28 résultats



			
				marieminou said:
			
		

> Peut-être que beaucoup de personnes utilisent "DU" et publient leurs  pensées sur le net sans que la forme soit correcte. Sur internet, il y a  tant d"infos" à prendre et à laisser.



Oui, exactement. Donc ce que je voulais savoir _moi_ est : quelle forme utiliseriez-vous en français _parlé_?


----------



## marieminou

Brian, personnellement je dirais DE. Je me réfère à ce que j'ai appris au cours de mes études et donc aux règles d'emploi.
Ce qui est gênant c'est que de plus en plus de personnes parlent de plus en plus mal. Depuis quelques années il y a un appauvrissement de la langue et les gens utilisent des expressions erronées. Cependant, à force de les entendre, l'oreille s'habitue et ces erreurs de language sont acceptées, ou du moins tolérées, en particulier à l'oral.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je me suis également diverti quelque peu en effectuant une recherche sur la toile, et je vous en livre ici les résultats concernant la prose qu'y éditent des myriades de personnes peu cultivées :



Les critères de recherche étaient ceux-ci :

pays : France, Belgique,Canada, Suisse
langue : français
Les résultats (pour le décompte desquels il nous parut plus honnête de retirer une unité à "...du sport" et de la comptabiliser en faveur de "...de sport" car le premier affiché recommande en réalité de choisir "...de sport") obtenus sont : 

"je n'aime pas faire de sport" : FR 19, B 2, CN 3, CH 1
"je n'aime pas faire du sport" : FR 47, B 3, CN 6, CH 1
et cela confirmerait la tendance au laisser-aller linguistique qui s'installe hélas jusque dans des forums culturels que je recommandais auparavant à tous les membres de ma famille .


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno a tutti.
Non essendo stata data una risposta uniforme alla domanda di Santpola, stamattina ho chiesto a un direttore francese sui 55 anni, persona credo molto istruita, proveniente da non so quale regione di Francia, quale delle alternative gli paresse piu' giusta, e lui mi ha risposto:  "je n'aime pas faire *du* sport"
Era solo un piccolo contributo alla diatriba
Pace e bene a tutti


----------



## Sibawayh

placestanislas said:


> la forme "je n'aime pas faire du sport" ne peut être acceptée que si la pharse se poursuit par une justification du genre "je n'aime pas faire du sport pour maigrir / je n'aime pas faire du sport sans être accompagné"



L'académie française dit autre chose :

*Partitif et déterminant*

 En français, on utilise l’article partitif (_du, de la, des_)  devant un nom désignant un tout qu’on ne peut dénombrer ou qu’on renonce  à dénombrer, pour dire qu’on prélève une quantité indéterminée de ce  tout : _manger du chocolat, de la tarte, des épinards._
*En tournure négative*, on accompagne le partitif du déterminant (élidé ou non) uniquement lorsque l’on oppose deux compléments : _Je ne prends pas du thé, mais du café_ (mais seul : _Je ne prends pas de thé_). Cette opposition peut être sous-entendue, lorsque la négation n’est que partielle :_ On ne mange pas du caviar tous les jours _(mais on mange autre chose).
 Par analogie, on appliquera la même règle à une phrase comme : _Je ne fais pas du ski, mais de la luge _(mais seul : _Je ne fais pas de ski_).
*Cependant, lorsqu’un verbe à l’infinitif est le complément de verbes  ou de locutions verbales, c’est généralement l’usage qui décide du  maintien de l’article en tournure négative. Ainsi, on dira plutôt avec  l’article : Il n’aime pas faire du ski ; Il n’a pas envie de manger de la choucroute. Mais on pourra dire indifféremment, avec ou sans article : Elle ne souhaite pas manger de choucroute ou Elle ne souhaite pas manger de la choucroute ; Elle ne veut pas avoir de chien ou Elle ne veut pas avoir un chien, etc.*

 N.B. : Il en va différemment de *jouer de* suivi du nom d’un instrument de musique : l’instrument sera toujours introduit par un déterminant : _Je joue (ne joue pas) du piano _;_ Je joue (ne joue pas) de l’orgue ; Je joue (ne joue pas) des castagnettes, de la clarinette._


http://academie-francaise.fr/la-lan...64_strong-em-partitif-et-dterminant-em-strong


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci beaucoup pour la justification  ! Je n'avais jamais pensé à consulter le site de l'Académie française . Mea culpa ! Il est désormais dans mes favoris .


----------



## Sibawayh

matoupaschat said:


> Merci beaucoup pour la justification  ! Je n'avais jamais pensé à consulter le site de l'Académie française . Mea culpa ! Il est désormais dans mes favoris .



Je vous en prie mon ami belge. 

Il y a une petite faute de frappe dans la référence que vous avez donnée pour le Bon usage.

Il s'agit de la section 584 c 2°, et non 54 c 2°.


----------



## Ramadan chawky

Ici, Du n'est ni article indéfini, ni partitif pour le changer en de. Du soprt est un complément intranstif du verbe faire, donc, il est inchangeable


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

Dans le cas des tournures impersonnelles avec être, le choix de la forme de l'article, qu'il soit indéfini ou partitif, reste-t-il ouvert ? Voici quelques exemples :

_– Il n'est pas possible de faire *une *distinction ;
– Il n'est pas possible de demander *des *enquêtes ;
– il n'est pas permis de demander *des* emplois ;
– il n'est pas permis de faire *du *sport. _

Les quatre phrases ci-dessus seraient-elles interchangeables avec celles-ci :
_
– Il n'est pas possible de faire *de *distinction ;
– Il n'est pas possible de demander *d'*enquêtes ;
– il n'est pas permis de demander *d'*emplois ;
– il n'est pas permis de faire _*de *_sport. _?

Y a-t-il une nuance de sens ?

Mille mercis !


----------

